# Pourquoi Choisir L'infantrie



## MRoberge (21 Apr 2009)

Bonjour , j'aimerai avoir votre avis de pourquoi vous avez choisi fantassin comme métier ! autemp les plus que les contres   :threat:

Merci!


----------



## Antoine (22 Apr 2009)

Je n'ai pas choisi l'infanterie mais j'ai énormement de respect pour eux.  

Toi, pourquoi as-tu choisi l'infanterie? 

J'ai remarqué que de nombreux jeunes debut vingtaines sont attirés par ce metier.

J'étais beaucoup trop immature et indiscipliné dans la vingtaine pour la vie militaire  :


----------



## Cne C (22 Apr 2009)

Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas fantassin mais artilleur. J'ai énormément de respect pour l'infanterie c'est quand même l'arme des 300 derniers mètres. Sans eux, nombres de batailles auraient été perdues


----------



## the_girlfirend (22 Apr 2009)

Salut!

As-tu vu la télésérie "Combat School" sur Discovery? 
http://www.discoverychannel.ca/Showpage.aspx?sid=14403

J'ai bien aimé les épisodes que j'ai vu et je crois que les épisodes en Afghanistan peuvent te donner une bonne idée de ce que ça implique d'être un fantassin dans les Forces. 

J'ai l'impression que l'endurance physique et mentale est absolument essentielle, c'est un travail très très difficile... ça prend beaucoup de courage et de sang froid et l'esprit d'équipe est très important.

Ce qui est particulier avec l'infanterie, c'est que ton travail est de te rapprocher de l'ennemi, tu es appelé à utiliser ton arme pour atteindre une cible qui peut être plutôt rapprochée... tu as vraiment les deux pieds sur le terrain... Ça prend vraiment beaucoup de contrôle de soi, et beaucoup de détermination. Moi aussi j'ai vraiment beaucoup de respect pour les fantassins...

Dans l'infanterie, ta protection c'est ta forme physique, tu dois être en très bonne forme.
Parles en à un recruteur, fais des recherches, c'est une grosse décision!


----------



## Smack (22 Apr 2009)

Moi je suis de l'infanterie pour le R de Chaud mais je fini mon cours de recrue bientot j'aime le fait de toujours avoir de l'action le contre c'est probablement ceux qui risque le plus de revenir avec des sequelle autant physique que mentale mais bon c'est les risque du métier comme n'importe quel autre


----------



## MRoberge (22 Apr 2009)

Je vous remerci tous .... le but de ce topic est vraiment d'éclairer à tout ceux qui sont interesser par se metier dangereux mais si valorisant !

continuer a écrire les raison de vos métier ! dans les fc   :bullet:


----------



## Nagual (22 Apr 2009)

Smack said:
			
		

> Moi je suis de l'infanterie pour le R de Chaud mais je fini mon cours de recrue bientot j'aime le fait de toujours avoir de l'action le contre c'est probablement ceux qui risque le plus de revenir avec des sequelle autant physique que mentale mais bon c'est les risque du métier comme n'importe quel autre



Toujours avoir de l'action... non pantoute des jobs ayant aucun rapport avec le combat tu vas en faire la majorité du temps et ce n'est pas toujours plaisant mais nécessaire, l'armée c'est une grosse machine et elle ne fonctionne pas toute seule. Sinon tu vas sur des cours pour te qualifier sur différentes choses et le reste du temps (pas souvent) tu vas en exercice quelques jours.

L'année qui précéde un déploiment + le déploiment de 6 à 9 mois on est occupé en masse sinon c'est ben tranquille.

Pour ce qui est des séquelles on est pas plus exposé que les autres, il n'y a pas juste des fantassins sur le terrain.

Pourquoi l'infanterie? Bonne question... c'est dure à dire parce qu'on arrive dans le métier avec des attentes et des idées préconçues qui sont souvent biaisées. Faut l'essayer pour savoir si on aime et si on est fait pour ça...lollll  ;D


----------



## Big burn (24 Apr 2009)

J'aime ta réponse Nagual.  Ce que tu dis me semble le plus juste.  En tant que fantassin en periode de temps mort pas grand chose a faire. s'entrainer, donner de la formation ou en recevoir.  Je pense qu'il faut savoir s'investir pleinement par periode et reconnaitre les temps mort et en profiter pour relaxer.  Un gars m'a dit un jour qu'avant l'afghanistan l'infanterie c'était assez tranquille et pas de stress et depuis que cette mission la est arrivé ca roule au coton les cours s'enchainent comme les pré déploiement ainsi que les déploiements.  S'avoir bien s'adapter au rythme des Forces (qui varie constamment) est essentiel je crois.


----------



## steph_3007 (24 Apr 2009)

Moi je dirais choisi l'artillerie  ;D mais moi je suis vendu  >
Serieusement, je crois que c'est un choix personnel. Moi j'ai été ingénieur et je suis revenu commme artilleur. J'ai aimé être ingénieur mais maintenant je préfaire ma job en tant qu'artilleur.
Personellement je ne serais jamais fantassin, comme je ne serais jamais medic ni commis.
L'infanterie est l'arme de combat dont tout armée a le plus de besoin. Je ne sais pas ce que tu aime ou aime pas. Je te dirais informe toi sur tout les métiers et trouve celui que tu aime.

PS Smack je te verrai au mess si jamais tu es digne de venir voir un artilleur  ;D


----------



## nickhd (30 Apr 2009)

Moi c'est à cause de Call of Duty 4 au Playstation 3.


----------



## Fiver (30 Apr 2009)

nickhd said:
			
		

> Moi c'est à cause de Call of Duty 4 au Playstation 3.



 C'est comme dire que je veux être fantassin à cause de Rambo!


----------



## aesop081 (30 Apr 2009)

nickhd said:
			
		

> Moi c'est à cause de Call of Duty 4 au Playstation 3.



:


----------



## MRoberge (30 Apr 2009)

Ouais ses sa !!! j'aimerais bien te voir faire des (long Shot) avec une mp5 comme dans cod4 hahahahah n'importe quoi!

Merci pour ceux qui ont mit des commentaires INTELLIGENT!


----------



## Nagual (1 May 2009)

nickhd said:
			
		

> Moi c'est à cause de Call of Duty 4 au Playstation 3.



ahahahahahahahahah ça doit être vrai en plus! Les jeux videos et les films de guerre ont une grande influence dans le choix du metier de fantassin chez les jeunes. C'est souvent les 1er à partir ou à changer de métier...  :


----------



## Cne C (4 May 2009)

nickhd said:
			
		

> Moi c'est à cause de Call of Duty 4 au Playstation 3.


 ??? ??? ??? heureusement que c'est pas a cause du jeu Worms.... Si les jeux commencent à intervenir dans le choix de l'arme.... ça risque d'être dépriment... bientot, ils voudront tous être sniper ou commando...


----------



## Narcisse (4 May 2009)

C'est souvent déjà le cas.


----------



## Nagual (4 May 2009)

> bientot, ils voudront tous être sniper ou commando



Pas bientôt... maintenant! Un exemple parmis tant d'autre... http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/85444.0.html


----------



## Cne C (5 May 2009)

Nagual said:
			
		

> Pas bientôt... maintenant! Un exemple parmis tant d'autre... http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/85444.0.html



Je me souviens bien de ce post, mais les gosses a force de jouer a des jeux de guerre, ils vont finir par croire que c'est la réalité, moralité, une fois sur le terrain..."suis pas mort, il me reste encore 2 vies".... ;D


----------



## MRoberge (5 May 2009)

Tu te prends pour qui Nagal on a bien le droit de se renseigner à ce que je sache si tu es qui pour rire de moi trouve toi dont d'autre chose a faire! moi je fais que me renseigner ! hélas pour ton information il en faut du monde pour faire ses métiers ! je dits pas que je me suis inspiré des jeux vidéo je joues quasiment jamais à sa ! !  

Sans Rancune


----------



## nickhd (7 May 2009)

lol hey bros come on, vous savez pas lire le sarcasme?  J'adore ce jeu mais crois moi, décider de lâcher ma job à 25 ans pour aller faire mon QMB, QS et PP1 infanterie en une shot vient de pas mal plus loin qu'un jeu vidéo! 

Je m'enrôle dans la réserve parce que je veux faire un plus pour mon pays.  Je suis quelqu'un de très patriotique.  C'est aussi pour l'expérience que je vais vivre, pousser mes limites au maximum.  Je veux être prêt à aider mes concitoyens en cas d'une attaque contre le Canada ou d'un désastre naturel.  Je crois aussi aux missions à l'étranger et je veux être prêt à aller défendre ceux qui ne peuvent le faire seuls.  Mon choix de trade est que l'infanterie c'est vraiment sur le terrain.  Tu es en lien direct avec les populations.  Les patrouilles, l'action, les sauvetages,etc c'est des choses qui m'attirent.  Je sais très bien que c'est loin d'un jeu vidéo et que plusieurs d'entre nous donnent même leur vie.  C'est pas quelque chose qu'on veut nécessairement faire mais il faut quand même être réaliste et être prêt à l'accepter.


----------



## MRoberge (8 May 2009)

Pourquois à tu choisis la reserve ?


----------



## nickhd (8 May 2009)

J'ai toujours 50 000 projets en même temps.  J'adore tout ce que je fais.  De plus j'aime vraiment mon emploi civil et en plus il est très très payant.  Mes trois mois de formation sont une énorme baisse de salaire.  C'est pas grave, je suis prêt à le faire.  Par contre si je veux continuer à avoir le même style de vie, je dois aller dans la réserve.  Je trouve très bien justement que les Forces puissent offrir aux gens de s'engager à temps partiel.  Et ça ne veut pas dire que je ne ferai aucun déploiement!


----------



## AZA-02 (14 May 2009)

Moi jai choisi l'infantrie par ce que cet le métier le plus demandant physiquement et probablement physcologiquement aussi. Je pourais en dire long sur le sujet, mais principalement le but de me dépasser, et les chum quon ce fait sur un cours est a l'uniter ca vaux son poid en or. :warstory:


----------



## MRoberge (14 May 2009)

Bien d'accord avec toi AZA-02 ses aussi la raison du pourquoi j'ai choisis d'allez faire ce métier !


----------



## Nagual (15 May 2009)

MRoberge said:
			
		

> Tu te prends pour qui Nagal on a bien le droit de se renseigner à ce que je sache si tu es qui pour rire de moi trouve toi dont d'autre chose a faire! moi je fais que me renseigner ! hélas pour ton information il en faut du monde pour faire ses métiers ! je dits pas que je me suis inspiré des jeux vidéo je joues quasiment jamais à sa ! !



 :boring:


----------



## MRoberge (15 May 2009)

Hey ben !! :


----------

